# My tortoise has buried himself over 8 feet deep



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 21, 2021)

I need help to understand more on digging my tortoise out from his collapsed den


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh my! Does the burrow go straight back, or does it take a turn down?
What kind of tortoise?
Can you see him?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 21, 2021)

@Tom 
@Yvonne G 
@zovick 
@Turtulas-Len


----------



## wellington (Apr 21, 2021)

Oh wow. Please give us the species so someone can help you better on ideas of what to do.
Good luck.


----------



## Relic (Apr 21, 2021)

I pride myself on not being an alarmist, but that looks just a tad nightmarish...I would lean toward sending the child you love the least down into the hole to retrieve the tort.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 21, 2021)

Relic said:


> I pride myself on not being an alarmist, but that looks just a tad nightmarish...I would lean toward sending the child you love the least down into the hole to retrieve the tort.


You are incorrigible! ? SMH...


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 21, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh my! Does the burrow go straight back, or does it take a turn down?
> What kind of tortoise?
> Can you see him?


The burrow on right in photo is his original one. It goes straight back and then hooks a right like the letter "J". So a second hole was dug to try and reach him. So far nothing. Iam so upset. I am disabled and relying on future son in law to dig. He's doing a phenomenal job, but we just haven't found him. Plus, we had recently moved and this was his 1st winter here. He's a registered Mojave desert tortoise. We acquired him from a guy who had a pair. We got him right after he hatched. He's almost 23yrs. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 21, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> You are incorrigible! ? SMH...


We actually have a mud loving granddaughter. ?. My future son in law has already crawled so far into it all we could see were his shoes. We are desperately hoping that he's managed to dig his way back out. The tunnel the deepest gets far too small for him to turn around or back up. At our old house I had to dig him out 3 times, after he got himself stuck sideways.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 21, 2021)

Are you positive that he is in there? Can you see a collapse? What made you start digging?
If he is not in his burrow, is he in a safe secure area?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 21, 2021)

It seems your tort isn't very good at digging burrows!


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 21, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Are you positive that he is in there? Can you see a collapse? What made you start digging?
> If he is not in his burrow, is he in a safe secure area?


I'd love to feel positive about him being in there. Our new neighborhood is a really good area. Aside from a house to the right behind us has a balcony where he can easily be seen. They have lots of backyard parties..... and there's the kid who helped us dig the original one.


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 21, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> It seems your tort isn't very good at digging burrows!


I agree. He definitely scores low in that area.?


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 21, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Are you positive that he is in there? Can you see a collapse? What made you start digging?
> If he is not in his burrow, is he in a safe secure area?


The reason we started digging is we thought it was time for him to wake up. And once we inspected his den we realized it had begun collapsing.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2021)

Nosuchlogic said:


> The reason we started digging is we thought it was time for him to wake up. And once we inspected his den we realized it had begun collapsing.


This is why you don't let them hibernate outside. All you can do is keep digging and hope you find him.


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 21, 2021)

Tom said:


> This is why you don't let them hibernate outside. All you can do is keep digging and hope you find him.


Yes, I agree. No more hibernation outside. That's if we find him?


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2021)

Nosuchlogic said:


> Yes, I agree. No more hibernation outside. That's if we find him?


Burrows are great for summer time.

I hope you find him and he's okay. Good luck.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 21, 2021)

Nosuchlogic said:


> Yes, I agree. No more hibernation outside. That's if we find him?


Just in case...while digging, also treat this like a lost tort.

Try putting food and water near a spot where the early AM sun hits and he might be likely to bask.

Tell any children that he's lost. Offer a reward to whoever finds him. Kids are good at looking for them. Maybe put food near the burrow entrance as well. Make him want to come out if he can.

What's his name?

And we're almost neighbors...I'm on the Salton Sea.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 22, 2021)

Rent a mini back hoe and dig a hole just in front of your holes then shore that up with lumber and plywood. Then you can dig straight accross into the hole.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 22, 2021)

Just be careful. Unsupported tunnels under a concrete pad spell out a perfect recipe for disaster/trouble. Last thing you want is a. collapse with your future SIL down under there.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Apr 22, 2021)

Maro2Bear said:


> Just be careful. Unsupported tunnels under a concrete pad spell out a perfect recipe for disaster/trouble. Last thing you want is a. collapse with your future SIL down under there.


Yep! When you are done you need to put something in place so this doesn't happen again there


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Good luck but be careful, that looks incredibly dangerous.


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 22, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Just in case...while digging, also treat this like a lost tort.
> 
> Try putting food and water near a spot where the early AM sun hits and he might be likely to bask.
> 
> ...


His name is "Over The Top". We originally had 3 and we would always find him on top of the others. Sadly they were stolen many years ago ?.


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 22, 2021)

wellington said:


> Oh wow. Please give us the species so someone can help you better on ideas of what to do.
> Good luck.


Mojave Desert Tortoise he is registered with the National Forrest


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 22, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Oh my! Does the burrow go straight back, or does it take a turn down?
> What kind of tortoise?
> Can you see him?


Hi KarenSoCal, we found him.????. It appears as though he had passed away several months ago ??. Today is a very sad day. I want to thank you and everyone else for your ideas and comments. God Bless.


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 22, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.
((hugs))


----------



## Krista S (Apr 22, 2021)

Nosuchlogic said:


> Hi KarenSoCal, we found him.????. It appears as though he had passed away several months ago ??. Today is a very sad day. I want to thank you and everyone else for your ideas and comments. God Bless.


Oh goodness. I’m so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 22, 2021)

Nosuchlogic said:


> Hi KarenSoCal, we found him.????. It appears as though he had passed away several months ago ??. Today is a very sad day. I want to thank you and everyone else for your ideas and comments. God Bless.



So sad. So sorry to hear this. ?


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Apr 22, 2021)

Nosuchlogic said:


> Hi KarenSoCal, we found him.????. It appears as though he had passed away several months ago ??. Today is a very sad day. I want to thank you and everyone else for your ideas and comments. God Bless.


I am so very sorry for your loss. Please know I will be holding you close to my heart.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 22, 2021)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss


Thank you so very much. We've had him since he was born??


----------



## wellington (Apr 22, 2021)

Oh man, so very sorry. Not what we were hoping for.


----------



## 1wildtiger (Apr 22, 2021)

Awww! ??? I am so so sorry for your loss. That’s just awful. So very sad to lose a family member, especially one that’s been with you so long. Big hugs.


----------



## Ergotaxon (Apr 22, 2021)

I’m sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## MarginatedMooney (Apr 22, 2021)

I was so hoping that you would find your tortoise alive! Sorry for your loss. ?


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 22, 2021)

Oh, no! Oh, geez! I am beyond sorry! ?? 
I lost a desert tort in brumation last year. I really understand your pain.

May you find closure and peace in your heart. ?


----------



## Nosuchlogic (Apr 23, 2021)

Mrs.Jennifer said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. Please know I will be holding you close to my heart.


Thank you so much?


----------



## Robivens (Apr 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Obbie (Apr 23, 2021)

I’m so sad for you and your family ! ????? To you


----------



## Msathenna (Apr 23, 2021)

Sorry for your loss, rest in peace Over The Top


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Apr 23, 2021)

Oh, my gosh, I'm so sorry for your loss.
That being said, this is/could be a VERY dangerous situation. For future information, as a retired Sewer maintenance technician, this would be considered a "Confined Space Entry".
People die going into situations like this. I don't want to be an alarmist, BUT, if you are EVER put in this situ, Be VERY careful.
A word of advice....


----------

